# Slipknot - I found the ad



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

In an earlier post I mentioned that a guy was selling wood in Spring. He posted the ad again so I thought I would put it up here in case you are interested. May not be anything worth having since he's been trying to sell it for over a month (but he only comes over on weekends). Seemed like a pretty decent fellow when I went to buy the dust collector.

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/763537564.html


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Viking. I wrote him an email to see what kinds of sizes he has. I may very well be interested. My son is in town this week, but maybe he will be comming b ack again soon.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I forgot to tell you that I ran over Saturday and picked up a load from him. There wasn't anything very exciting and bugs have gotten in a lot of it but I figured it might be good to practice on then throw on the burn pile. He did have some decent Oak pieces with branching that might be interesting. There was a little Crepe Myrtle and Chinese Tallow and a few more that I don't remember right now.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If ya'll are interested I have some hackberry waiting to burn (smaller tree I took out) and have two large dead tallow trees I'll be cutting down probably next week which is all destined to be burned. Was planning on doing it this week but this wind and rain delayed my plans.
Didn't say anything earlier as I didn't think anyone would be interested in it. We also periodically prune the oaks which aren't huge branches but decent sized.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be out of town all of next week and part of the week after. I got a bunch of stuff from the guy in Spring to play with for a while and I'm not sure where I would put any more right now but I appreciate the offer.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hooked said:


> If ya'll are interested I have some hackberry waiting to burn (smaller tree I took out) and have two large dead tallow trees I'll be cutting down probably next week which is all destined to be burned. Was planning on doing it this week but this wind and rain delayed my plans.
> Didn't say anything earlier as I didn't think anyone would be interested in it. We also periodically prune the oaks which aren't huge branches but decent sized.


I may be interested in the Hackberry ? Can you tell me more about it ?
I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, sorry!, but the cost of gas is enough to make me ask first.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ET -- when the storm passes I'll go do an 'inventory' of what's out there. The trunk was about 8" diameter if I recall correctly. When I whack this stuff down I have no problem holding on to it for ya. Plenty of room.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ET -- haven't forgotten you, just haven't had any spare minute the past couple days. I'll try to post a picture of the wood in the morning.

Also have a fair sized elm branch which landed on the ground from the wind Tuesday. Don't know if that would be of interest but it's plenty large enough for calls and/or pens.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Managed to get a pix uploaded. This is the larger pieces plus a couple more still standing which I need to cut. Also forgot I took out a smaller tree out back and then have a very large branch out front which split off which I'll be cutting off next week.
If you're interested I'll stack everything aside when I burn next week.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That looks like good wood to me ! And very straight ! I can't use the stuff much smaller than about 3 inches diameter, but anthing that size and up looks good to me. How do you want to proceed ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That looks like hackaberry. I have some that I am going to get started spalting soon.


----------

